# Is today National Tip Your Uber Driver Day



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

After last week not receiving one cent, I mean exactly zero tips... I got $ 30in my first 8 rides today! Wtf? Random or are they getting the hint? Yeah right. I even had a minimum fare ride that felt bad about giving me a handful of change because the bastards won't let him tip in app. That change was $5 in quarters on a3 dollar ride.


----------



## avega2792 (May 29, 2017)

No, worked the morning today and not one cent (or ****, apparently) was thrown my way. Got $10 last week. That was fun!


----------

